# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  19.06 ϟ TAMARA ϟ @ Wkaff: Международная панорама

## Felixkubin

Самая жаркая вечеринка июня.
Международная панорама.




экспресс обзор самого странного музона со всего мира.
В роли экспертов знойная ТАМАРА.

В программе:

арабский нью рейв, турецкий фанк, латиноамериканский гараж, индийский поп, не забываем и про афробит.

конечно же ласкать глаз будет live video collage.

будет жарко!

______________________________________________
в завершении-
афтапати на море.

http://vkontakte.ru/event10112831

----------

